# Rooster help



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

I'm used to having chickens but today we got a new big rooster an a few new hens. Well the new rooster got out of the pen an we don't have no ideal where he may have gone. Do you think he;ll hang around or leave? It's now dark so we can't do no searching for him. 

Sure hope he don't leave.


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

thebaker said:


> I'm used to having chickens but today we got a new big rooster an a few new hens. Well the new rooster got out of the pen an we don't have no ideal where he may have gone. Do you think he;ll hang around or leave? It's now dark so we can't do no searching for him.
> 
> Sure hope he don't leave.


He is probly roosting now, i wouldnt be suprised if u find first thing tommorrow morning


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

If he is a ladys man and most are he will be back.


----------



## thebaker (May 4, 2013)

Oh he was a ladies man. We got another rooster to get him back in an when he heard the other rooster he came a running up the hill as fast his legs would take him. So now we've got 2 big roosters an the new hens. We got the new pen top fixed so they will not get out but here in a week or so will turn them all loose with the others we've got . 

So be getting some baby turkeys to raise then few geeese an ducks. Sick of going to store for eggs an paying almost 5 dollars a dozen for free range but their not true free range of what I've seen. Also want more baby chicks around so can have more fun with the chickens an all..

Thanks for being nice you all..


----------

